# Pretty much there (for now).



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

After buying many add-ons and gizmos I have everything I think I need so this is where I'm at and it's pretty much where I'll stay until I can justify a machine upgrade in a year or so


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Well we have the same shot timer







I stole mine from the girlfriend, no idea where it came from. Great bit of kit tho.

The rest of your setup ain't bad either


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Milk jug(s)?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Scales? Not sure if I just missed them though?!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

jimrobo said:


> Scales?


On the drip tray


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Right in front of me! Doh!


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Milk jug(s)?


in the fridge of course









I have a basic 340ml narrow spout and a 340ml handleless rattleware.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

shrink said:


> Well we have the same shot timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is our kitchen timer too, i got it from sainsburys for ~£4 although the stop/start button is acting up and double pressing when you press it once.


----------

